# JD 318 blades won't engage each time switch is flipped



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Seems like the PTO switch will turn on the blades/or snow thrower if the engine is cool. If I turn off the blades to empty the bagger, the switch doesn't turn the blades back on until the tractor sits for for an hour. I put in new switch and it didn't seem to help change anything. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sounds like it's time to break out the multimeter and check out the condition of the clutch. There's a nice sticky at the top of the General Lawn Tractor Forum that comes from the SCAG service manual and details the electrical testing for a clutch. Shows amp draw test, resistance test, and how to adjust the air gap. If your clutch doesn't pass the test, the bad news is John Deere is really proud of their clutches. You might want to try an Extreme Clutch. I’ve had really good luck with their replacement clutches. My customers love them and they are way better on your wallet than the OEM clutch. Here’s the link to Extreme…

*Xtreme #: X0406 - $111 + shipping direct from Extreme*
https://xtremeope.com/page/search-results/#/?Make=John Deere&Model=285 - 320 Lawn Tractors

Shop your OEM clutch on the web and you'll see what I mean about the pricing


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> Sounds like it's time to break out the multimeter and check out the condition of the clutch. There's a nice sticky at the top of the General Lawn Tractor Forum that comes from the SCAG service manual and details the electrical testing for a clutch. Shows amp draw test, resistance test, and how to adjust the air gap. If your clutch doesn't pass the test, the bad news is John Deere is really proud of their clutches. You might want to try an Extreme Clutch. I’ve had really good luck with their replacement clutches. My customers love them and they are way better on your wallet than the OEM clutch. Here’s the link to Extreme…
> 
> *Xtreme #: X0406 - $111 + shipping direct from Extreme*
> https://xtremeope.com/page/search-results/#/?Make=John Deere&Model=285 - 320 Lawn Tractors
> ...


Thanks - I will check this out.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

If the clutch is all right, still use the multi-meter and check the switch. My DYT4000 had the same problem. Clutch was good, switch went bad.


----------

